# Larry Abott Suspended By The AKC



## connienfrank (Jun 27, 2006)

Larry Abott the Former President of the American Maltese Association and AKC Judge is listed as suspended in the AKC Gazette minutes and fined $500


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What exactly did he do? I'm so clueless, LOL


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is what is in the minutes: "The AKC Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended Mr. Larry Abbott,McKinney Tx. from AKC event privileges for three months,effective Oct.31,2006 and imposed a $500 fine for impairing a club's ability to retain a site (Maltese) " NOV.13.2006 Minutes


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know his wife was suspended from AKC for about 2 yrs long ago. I think it was for falsifying documentation when applying for her judgeship with AKC.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> This is what is in the minutes: "The AKC Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended Mr. Larry Abbott,McKinney Tx. from AKC event privileges for three months,effective Oct.31,2006 and imposed a $500 fine for impairing a club's ability to retain a site (Maltese) " NOV.13.2006 Minutes[/B]


Right, saw that part, but I'm still clueless to what actually happened to prompt that type of response. What events took place, etc. I know there is a story, just don't know it, LOL!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=291126
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thats what I was coming back to say when I seen your responce..I do not understand either !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It means he used his power to stop a club from getting a site they wanted for a show. At least that is what it appears to mean.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Getting to the Top can be fun, it's work but still it can be fun.

Staying on Top is HARD WORK, and hardly ever fun. Falling from the Top hurts more then anyone ever wants to know.

Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> It means he used his power to stop a club from getting a site they wanted for a show. At least that is what it appears to mean.[/B]


Oh THAT kind of a site! I was thinking of a website not a location site, LOL! Interesting.


----------



## connienfrank (Jun 27, 2006)

carolnsong Today, 05:39 PM Post #7 


Newbie


Group: Members
Posts: 1
Joined: Today, 05:29 PM
Member No.: 2878
Visit My Gallery 


QUOTE(connienfrank @ Nov 21 2006, 04:08 PM) 

Larry Abott the Former President of the American Maltese Association and AKC Judge is listed as suspended in the AKC Gazette minutes and fined $500



This is definitely true.....I read it myself. It is only the tip of the iceburg - rumors are rampant about the legal problems he is facing due to criminal activity involving the American Maltese Association. He is suspended from even being a judge for the next 3 months - that's when more will surface about the charges. 

Does it have anything to do with embesselment of funds from The Non profit American Maltese Association
After a adult involving a total $50,000 up ... Missing 
& NOT







Paying the Hotel bill $20,000 form the American Maltese National Specialty?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> carolnsong Today, 05:39 PM Post #7
> 
> 
> Newbie
> ...


I notice you have only made three posts to SM, all related to the suspension of Larry Abott. Also, when checking in at MO this morning, I noticed you joined that forum yesterday and made a similiar post about the suspension. While it is unfortunately that this situation has come about in the Maltese community, it did strike me as odd that you only chose to post when you had something like this to report. I believe you have been a member of SM since June, yet haven't introduced yourself.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Falling from the Top hurts more then anyone ever wants to know.[/B]


Amen.

And it is oh so easy to fall when there is a world of people picking away, chip, chip, every day.

I don't know anything about the AMA doings or running a club and what it takes. I see an allegation being made (other than the suspension) that me thinks needs some substantiation and validation before it becomes slander.


----------



## connienfrank (Jun 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=291213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I'm Connie De Benetitto I have been fostering dogs for about 6 years. My husband, Frank and I have two daughters, a cat and a dog. I highly recommend fostering. It's a rewarding and educational experience for our whole family. On this forum there is a thread AKC Suspension List Just wanted to update the group on the The AKC Management Disciplinary Committee,and what is in the minutes 
If I'm not welcome on this list I will just leave. 
Sorry


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=291367
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're welcome here, Connie. It's just that some of us wonder why one doesn't post except for bad news...or such. I, for one, am always interested in what's going on with the AMA. Lord knows there are problems. I hope you share pics of your little rescues. We love rescue stories.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

We all know the benefits of showing and breed organizations. This is the unfortunate side. Some people do abuse their positions for their own purposes. Politics and underhanded doings tend to work their way into a business based on competition. Showing is high competition, and because we feel so strongly and emotionally about our pets it gets very personal.



I've never heard of this guy, and know nothing of his life. I know there are always two sides to any story, and this can't be the exception. If there is something to be learned from this discussion, then let's do it. If we just want to get snobby and play detective, and feast of someone's problems, let's forget it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=291367
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. I noticed on MO that you listed your hometown as McKinney, Texas, the same as Larry Abbots, a town of less than 55,000. I'll bet the locals are having a field day with gossip.









There has been a little of that today, going on behind the scenes, and that is if ole Jay has risen again to try to cause problems.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=291408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I'm Connie De Benetitto I have been fostering dogs for about 6 years. My husband, Frank and I have two daughters, a cat and a dog. I highly recommend fostering. It's a rewarding and educational experience for our whole family. On this forum there is a thread AKC Suspension List Just wanted to update the group on the The AKC Management Disciplinary Committee,and what is in the minutes 
If I'm not welcome on this list I will just leave. 
Sorry
[/B][/QUOTE]


Welcome to the forum. I noticed on MO that you listed your hometown as McKinney, Texas, the same as Larry Abbots, a town of less than 55,000. I'll bet the locals are having a field day with gossip.









There has been a little of that today, going on behind the scenes, and that is if ole Jay has risen again to try to cause problems.


[/B][/QUOTE] 



Faye, I doubt McKinney knows of any of this as it is thus far not a legal issue but one of AKC rules and probably AMA rules and regulations.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Possibly not, Brit, but having a history of small town living, I just couldn't help but think how something like this would spread like wild fire in a place this size. Rumors have been going since several weeks prior to the national specialty. I believe that the first posts I saw on anything amiss was when MO was still run by Jay.


----------

